
Do Low-Wage Employers Discriminate Against Applicants with Long Commutes? [pdf] - blueatlas
https://poverty.ucdavis.edu/sites/main/files/file-attachments/address_experiment_jhr_final.pdf
======
lingzb
This is a bummer for people who already suffer long commutes. All the more
reason we need Hyperloop and VTOL transit for everyone.

